# squadron putty



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone used this on metal, like brass? Whats the best way to apply it?


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Good stuff, been using it for years with all kinds of materials. 

Credit card, playing card, bondo applicator and or finger. Thin layers are best. Dry's fast... 

Michael


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

I prefer ordinary spotting putty from the auto supply store which I believe is cheaper. If you want to apply squadron or spotting putty to metal it is a wise to first coat with proper spray primer first. 

Jack


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

i dislike the squadron putty as is shrinks a LOT as it dries. I've had better luck with pre-mixed bondo putty from the auto parts store.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I've not had issue with bare metals needing primer for the Squadron putty, die-cast/zinc, brass, aluminum and others. Maybe its my metal prepping techniques. 

And yes the Squadron putty shrinks, thin coats prevent same. I don't use this stuff as a filler (like bondo or similar) light thin coats and sanding in between applications works for me. The body shop guys have like products known as glazing putty. Surface nicks, divets and the like are typically filled with this stuff and its sticks well to primer as noted by Jack above. 

Michael


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Never liked the stuff myself.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I use the Bondo "spot putty" all the time on all sorts of material.


----------



## pk (Jul 6, 2008)

The green Squadron stuff will shrink eventually, ruining a nicely completed model. The red stuff from the auto parts store, not Bondo, the stuff your looking for comes in a tube, works much better without the shrinking issues.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By pk on 05 Feb 2010 10:26 AM 
The green Squadron stuff will shrink eventually, ruining a nicely completed model. The red stuff from the auto parts store, not Bondo, the stuff your looking for comes in a tube, works much better without the shrinking issues. "Bondo" is a brand, not a product. Bondo makes red glazing and spot putty in a tube, in addition to the two-part body filler that people commonly refer to as "Bondo". The most likely brand of glazing and spot putty that you are going to find is Bondo. It costs just over half that of Squadron.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Remember this stuff (and like products) are not fillers, trade name or description is glazing putty. Thin coats, sand in between and it's all good.......... 

Fill/build with it and it shrinks....... 

Michael


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Have used all of the above for years and I personally prefer the Bondo putty in the tube for thin work, real Bondo two part putty for anything thicker. I still use Squadron putty (green and white) but not on anything I hope to last more than ten years. 
Chris


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! Looks like its off to the auto parts store to go get some glazing putty. Im going to use this to smooth out the small low spots on the sides of my c-19 cab.


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

If a thin coating is all that's needed, I use Nitro-Stan. It's a glazing putty that's used a lot by automobile paint shops. It sticks well to primer. I've used it for years, on model trains and on an MG TD I restored.

Bill Martinsen


----------

